# Clock Spring 2000 Jeep Cherokee



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

I think my clock spring went out to lunch today. Aidrag light came on, also my cruise control will no longer turn on and the horn doesn't work. Am I right in thinking it is the clock spring? Is it a dealer only part? Is this a do it yourself project or is this something that should be handled by the dealer? From what I see in the service manual it looks to be quite involved. Any idea of costs? Is there something I should check before sending it off to a dealer? I don't want to make things worse than they are.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

Same thing that's wrong with mine and am trying to find out the same info


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

These TJ instructions should be the same for the XJ
http://www.links4jeeps.com/writeups/clockspring/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Look at NAXJA. 

There is many write-ups replacing it. 

Google clockspring Naxja.


----------

